# Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature?



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I want to install a handsfree kit to support my Motorola GSM phone in my new 2002 Golf, which came from the factory with a Monsoon radio. This is the latest version of the Monsoon radio, the double-height unit with the slot for the CD in it.
The handsfree kit for the phone includes a feature that will send a signal out to suitably equipped car audio system to 'mute' the radio whenever the phone rings. This is accomplished by having the phone system either send a ground or a +12V DC signal to the radio.
Can any of the more experienced members of this forum tell me if the Monsoon radio supports this feature? If so, what is the pinout, or what wire do I need to find on the radio to connect to? Does the radio want a ground or +12V DC to mute?
Any help or insight would be appreciated. Referral to a website or technical publication that provides more detail about this would be great - I would hate to blow up this radio within my first month of ownership!
With thanks, Michael Moore


----------



## SSheikh (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I don't know what the pin outs look like on the new unit. On the old units the pin outs per bentley manual were as follows:








*Multi-pin connector I, part 1, yellow *
1- Line Out rear left, LR 
2- Line Out rear right, RR 
3- Line Out, earth 
4- Line Out front left, LF 
5- Line Out front right, RF 
6- Switched positive for sound amplifier 
*Multi-pin connector I, part 2, green *
7- Telephone input signal, TEL+ 
8- Second display, CLOCK 
9- Second display, DATA \
10- Second display, ENA 
11- Remote control, REM 
12- Telephone input signal, TEL- 
*Multi-pin connector I, part 3, blue *
13- CD changer, DATA IN 
14- CD changer, DATA OUT 
15- CD changer, CLOCK 
16- CD changer, terminal 30 voltage supply (+) 
17- CD changer, control signal 
18- CD changer, left and right channel, earth 
19- CD changer, left channel, CD/L 
20- CD changer, right channel, CD/R 
*Multi-pin connector II, -T8a-, 8-pin, brown *
1- Loudspeaker + rear right 
2- Loudspeaker-rear right 
3- Loudspeaker + front right 
4- Loudspeaker-front right 
5- Loudspeaker + front left 
6- Loudspeaker-front left 
7- Loudspeaker + rear left 
8- Loudspeaker-rear left 
*Multi-pin connector III, -T8-, 8-pin, black *
1- Gala (volume adaptation) 
2- Telephone mute circuit 
3- Self-diagnosis/K wire 
4- Connection for ignition key controlled switching on and off (SU contact) 
5- Anti-theft system control signal, SAFE (terminal 30) 
6- Illumination (terminal 58b) 
7- Battery + (terminal 30) 
8- Battery-(terminal 31) 
There are some reports that the pin labeled mute is actually not connected to anything inside the stereo. I dont know if that is true or not. I have not tried it on my stereo yet. 
Sorry this is not much help...


[Modified by SSheikh, 12:30 AM 11-9-2001]


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (SSheikh)*

SSheikh:
Thanks ever so much, that is really nice of you to provide that info. Its encouraging to see that there are 3 connectors that have something to do with the phone - would be just fantastic if I could wire the thing up so the mute function works, and the phone audio comes through the speakers, as opposed to the dinky little speaker that Motorola supplies with the handsfree kit.
Neither the dealer or I know what to make of this new radio - we weren’t expecting it to be in the car, it was a surprise to both of us (the dealer said it was the first Golf he had seen arrive with one like this). The car now holds 7 CD's - 6 in the changer in the rear, and one in the hole in the front of this radio.
I can't wait to see how well the radio works when it decides to eject the CD when I have a tall decaf low fat latte in the cupholder - my guess is that it will either push the coffee right out of the cupholder, or neatly cut the cup in two. But, looking at the bright side, at least the CD itself will prevent most of the coffee from spilling down the front of the radio...








If there's anyone else out there who can shed a little light on the phone hookup issue - specifically, what kind of power needs to be supplied to these three terminals to make the handsfree adapter work to full potential - please chime in!
Michael










[Modified by PanEuropean, 11:50 PM 11-10-2001]


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

Has _anyone_ out there ever tried to use the auto-mute feature? Did it work?


----------



## Engineer Guy (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

I have not yet tried the MUTE pin on Da Wife's '01.5 Passat w/Monsoon. The agreed-upon functions within the Industry are that car kits pull the MUTE line to signal ground during a call. Connecting that line to any MUTE input on a radio and thus pulling that input also to signal ground mutes the HU audio and pauses the CD where it was playing. Often, HUs show the word "INTERRUPT" and/or a phone symbol on the LCD display during the MUTE period. 
Connecting the Line Level audio output of the Moto car kit to the TEL + and TEL - inputs would likely play cell phone audio through either all or just one front passenger door speaker. Those inputs likely become live only when the MUTE line and function are invoked during a cell phone call. On this Forum, someone noted that their TEL lines were not live in their Monsoon HU, leading to the speculation that some software or programming might have to be active to have these pins do anything. Someone else reported that there were no internal connections in his HU to these TEL + and TEL - lines. 
Besides being true in actual practice on most Euro HUs, what I mention above is all in accordance with the German Industry "VDA" spec to which VW adheres. However, the Wife doesn't yet want a car kit in her new Passat so some further investigation is necessary...








For nice mounts, see the Kuda Website: http://www.kuda.de 
If you're adept with electronics, you can go the route I did in another vehicle. Have the MUTE line MUTE the HU, and drive a separate relay at the same time, with that MUTE signal going to ground and completing the relay circuit. Have that relay switch over one speaker from the amp, and use it to play back cell phone audio. You're right: larger speakers will sound much better. The convention is to use only the front right passenger door speaker in order to keep the speaker distant from the mic for better echo cancellation via internal car kit and phone algorithims.
A really good Installer will have available some Commercial speaker switching boxes that insert in-line to the HU audio output. When Muted, these boxes will also interrupt 3 of 4 audio output lines and play back cell phone audio through only one speaker.
Autoleads might have them: 
http://www.autoleads.co.uk 
GSM phones have a 270 Hz switching signal "buzz" on them [radiated RF], so wiring practices have to be pristine with only good audio/cable grounding used. 
The small overhead console vent slot just left of the right-most map light is intended as a spot to hide a cell phone mic. An upper console mic mounting is best to pick up both front passengers. The left A [Driver's side] pillar or up by the Driver's sun shade are other good mic placement spots.
Good Luck... 


[Modified by Engineer Guy, 2:19 PM 11-12-2001]


----------



## F1_Fan (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*



> [\QUOTE]
> That looks like a loooong reach to both the Scan and Seek/Track buttons


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (F1_Fan)*

Yea, it is, and I can tell you from personal experience, it's a heck of a lot *longer* reach when you have a coffee in the cupholder, and you have to come around at the button from the far side....
It's unusual for VW to make a design screwup, but they didn't carefully think through the issue of the cupholder and the radio control buttons.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

maybe its cuz they dont use cupholders very often....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (HIDGolf)*

A few years ago, it was uncommon to see a cupholder in a European car (meaning, a car produced for sale in Europe). But when I was checking out all the VW dealers in Switzerland, Germany and Austria last week, every single car had a cupholder. In fact, the Golfs sold in Europe have twice as many cupholders as the North American ones - VW North America deleted the rear cupholder on the 2002 Golf, but the European ones still have it.
Renault seems to be the last holdout in this area, but I rented a Renault minivan last month in CH, and it had a cupholder. So even the French are coming around.
Anyway, on a more serious note, *I am still seeking help from anyone who can tell me how to activate the auto-mute feature (if it exists) on this new Double-DIN radio, and also how I can patch audio input from my cell phone into this radio. *Some posts made in other threads by UKAUSSIE suggest that the wiring connections for the new radio are different from the drawings of the old radio, as posted by SSheikh, above.
I know it was my fault to get off on the cupholder tangent, but please no more cupholder comments, at least not till we find an answer to the wiring pinouts on the new radio.
Michael


[Modified by PanEuropean, 6:23 PM 12-4-2001]


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (SSheikh)*

Well, after much digging, my dealer finally found some information about the new “Premium 6’ radio on one of the VW technical library CD’s.
I have posted pictures of the printouts below. The good news is that it appears that the radio does have the ability to accept a telephone signal – this much is identified on the drawings. I’m not sure if the pin that is labeled “mute” (pin 11 on the 8-pin multi connector II) should be grounded in order to signal to the radio that the telephone signal should take over. If anyone could comment on this I would appreciate the help.
At the same time I picked up these printouts from the dealer, I also picked up printouts showing the pinouts for the previous radio (the ‘Premium 4’ and ‘Premium 5’). It is interesting to note that VW’s pinout printouts gave the word “open” as descriptions for the telephone signal pins and the mute pin that Ssheikh identified above. It almost appears as if VW is not handing out anymore information than the bare minimum. This leads me to wonder what the purpose of all the “open” pins are on this new radio – I suspect that they have some function, it’s just that VW is not telling us.
Michael
* Page 1 of 4*








_ Note that in German, 'V' stands for forward (vor), and 'H' stands for rear (hinten)_
* Page 2 of 4*








* Page 3 of 4*








* Page 4 of 4*











[Modified by PanEuropean, 12:29 AM 12-20-2001]


----------



## SSheikh (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

Signal for anti-theft seems to be taped over. What was under it?
The thing is that these pins were labelled to have mute and tel+ and tel- even in pre 2002 units but I think a couple of people opened the HU itself to find out that those pins weren't connected to anything inside the set.
Do you have a steering mounted volume control? Unless it uses the bus to control the volume, I don't see where it would connect to the unit. Or is it the radio control signal


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (SSheikh)*

Hi Shahid:
I only taped it over because it printed out on another page (due to the margin settings on the dealer's laserprinter), and I thought it would be simpler to keep everything on one page. There is nothing underneath it.
I don't have the steering wheel controls. I suspect that the 12 pin multi connector III is for the 'plug and play' telephone units that VW sells in Europe, but not here in North America. When I get back to CH in January I will try and get some pics of these units, and also see if the European dealers have more detailed info on the pinout assignments.
By the way, the Euro wiring diagram I sent you (offline) the other day came from this site - http://volkswagen.msk.ru/electro/golf4/golf4wd.htm - yo-ho-ho and a bottle of rum, that place is a pirate's delight.








Michael


----------



## MojoMan (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

PanEuropean,
Thank you for posting these diagrams. They are very helpful.
I cannot find any line-level outputs in the diagrams. Does anyone have any indication whether that functionality (use of an external amplifier (other than the "optional" Monsoon)) is available in this head unit?
Thanks again,
Brian


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (MojoMan)*

Just a follow-up post to add information here - I went to the dealer yesterday to order the 'missing' 12 pin multi connector III (this is the one that is needed to wire up the phone). We had a difficult time finding a part number for this connector, but finally found it (we think it's the right one) in the Passat portion of the EKTA.
Here are the part numbers for the connectors that fit into the back of the 'Premium 6' double-DIN radio (connectors pictured below, except the missing number III connector).
Large black plastic assembly, which includes connector I - *3B7 035 444*
Brown 8 pin connector II - *3B7 035 447*
Green 12 pin connector III (phone connector) - *3B7 035 447B*
Blue 12 pin connector IV (CD changer connector) - *3B7 035 447A*
Connectors III and IV _appear_ to be the same, but cannot be interchanged because of a slight difference in the keyways used to hold the connectors.
In Europe, VW sells a complete 'plug and play' telephone hookup kit for this radio. Different models are available, depending on whether or not you have a Motorola, Ericson or Nokia mobile phone. These units are not sold in North America because they all support the GSM 900/1800 frequency standard, which is not used in North America.
I have a North American spec handsfree kit for a Motorola phone which I am trying to wire into the radio, so as to take advantage of the auto-mute and phone sound through radio speaker features. We'll see how it goes...










[Modified by PanEuropean, 11:49 AM 12-23-2001]


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

Well, finallly the answer to the question I posted back in early November - yes, the radio has a functional auto-mute feature. I hooked up the mute wire coming from my handsfree phone system to the radio yesterday (this wire provides a ground signal when it wants to mute the radio), and it works just fine.
As the wiring diagram suggests, pin 11 on the 8 pin multi connector II is the pin to use. Connector II is the connector that is moulded into the larger black assembly that holds the other connectors. This pin is present on the back of the radio, but as you can see in the photo above, there is no wire present in this pin position on the connector. It is interesting to note that there is also no wire present in pin 16 of the same wiring harness - this is the 'signal for anti-theft alarm' pin.
It was time consuming and very fiddley work to install a pin into the connector. In case anyone else wants to do it, here are the steps I followed:
*1) *Obtain a 'repair wire' from the VW dealer - this is a yellow wire with a pin on the end of it that is the same as the other pins in the connector. Such a repair wire costs about a dollar. 
*2) *Remove the radio from the car.
*3) *Remove the beige and the blue connectors (multi pin connectors number I and IV) from the larger black plastic connector assembly. These slide out fairly easily, but you will need a set of jewellers' screwdrivers to release the tiny locking tabs that hold them in place.
*4) *Using a special tool (I used one of the squeeze-clip arms from a large 'Bulldog' paper cllip), remove the drift pin from the centre of multi pin connector II, to allow you to install the repair wire into slot 11 on connector II. You will need to poke the drift pin out from the middle of the connector outwards (the difficult way), not from the bottom of the connector upwards (what would appear to be the easier way, but it won't move if you try that.
*5) *Insert the repair wire, while making sure all the other wires don't fall out at the same time.
*6) *Put the drift pin (locking pin) back in - it snaps in place.
*7) *Hookup the radio. When the phone rings, the radio displays the word "MUTE" on the front display, and the sound goes off. The CD or tape also pauses, if one is being played.
It is interesting to note that my radio does not seem to have any kind of anti-theft coding on it - I removed the radio and drove around for a few days without it, when I put it back into the car, it worked just fine, did not ask for any radio code, etc.
I hope this info is helpful to others who may want to make the same modification in the future. I have ordered a connector to go into the phone connector position (Connector III), and will hook up the phone signal plus and minus wires when this connector arrives, and post a note here letting you know if it works or not.
Michael


[Modified by PanEuropean, 12:33 PM 12-25-2001]


----------



## SSheikh (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

Way to go Michael. Good job!
Did you by any chance try out the tel+ and tel- pins to see what they did?
BTW, the HU in my 2000 Jetta didn't ask for a code either when I took it out and plugged it back in a few hours later.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (SSheikh)*

I didn't try out the tel signal in and out pins, because I don't yet have the connector. This is on order and hopefully will arrive before New Year's.
Michael


----------



## schmim (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

I'm sorry .. not sure how old this thread is ..
But I was wondering if it would be possible to get those graphics reposted ...
Would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (schmim)*

Schmim:
The graphics are hosted on the TDI Forum imageserver. TDI forum is a similar forum to Vortex, but smaller. It is run as a community effort. Right now (Dec 28, midday) the imageserver there has some problems and is down. I expect that it will be up again within 48 hours, and the photos will then re-appear. If this does not happen, I will re-post the images somewhere else, and refresh this thread so they re-appear.
In the meantime, if you need the pinout diagrams urgently, send me an Instant Message, and I will email them to you. Total size of all of them is about 1 meg.
Michael


----------



## schmim (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

Great








The reason I'm so interested in the comparisons ...
(and PLEASE, correct me if I'm wrong)
But I have a 2001.5 Passat w/Monsoon .. that would be the Monsoon 6, right?
I bought a CD player from JonBoy that came out of his 1999 .. that would be a Monsoon 5?
Anyway .. it hooked up and all that, but its not quite working correctly. The backlight doesn't come on when i turn my lights on, etc. I just wanted to make sure that there wasn't something else that I needed to do ...
etc etc


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (schmim)*

Hi Schmim:
The 'Premium VI' radio is the double-DIN height radio. There is a picture of it higher up on this thread.
The preceeding radio, the 'Premium V', was a single-DIN height radio that was in use for several years - I had one on my '99 Jetta.
We are talking about the control head (the portion of the radio that goes in the dashboard) here, not the Monsoon component that goes in the trunk of the car. I don't know if the trunk mounted Monsoon unit changed along with the radio, or if it is the same part number for both.
Concerning the trunk mounted VW 6 disk CD changer, the same changer works with either the Premium V or Premium VI radio. I know this for sure, because I removed the trunk mounted CD changer from my '99 Jetta and installed it in my 2002 Golf. Because the Premium VI radio has a slot in it already to accept a single CD, there is no dash mounted CD player available or needed with this newer unit.
Hope this helps clarify things.


----------



## schmim (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

I just realized how unclear I was ..
Actually .. my problem was this ..
I bought an IN-DASH from JonBoy and wired it up to my cassette deck ..
The problem I'm having is that its not properly grounded (i ran a ground cable) and when i turn my lights on, the backlight doesn't come on.
I found out that I need another cable (25.xx dollars) for those two other functions. Cable is on order but I'm hoping thats all I needed








One wierd problem though .. If I'm playing a cd ... turn the volume down to mute .. and then turn the car off ...
The next time I turn the car on, the volume control won't work until I eject the cd, and then reinsert.
wierd?


----------



## SSheikh (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (schmim)*

Hi Schmim,
For the backlighting all you need is that cable. Once you have that, it should be OK. 
As for the volume, yes there are many problems with the volume control of CD player and CD changers on our monsoon system. Try switching to the Radio, turn the volume up (or just change it) and then switch back to the CD to see if it comes back on.
In my car the one step above the min level for the CD keeps changing all the time. And often its just too loud. To fix it I have to switch it to the radio, crank it up and bring it back down and then switch to the CD and then the min level of the CD player is fine.
And also sometimes past the min level I have to turn the volume up like 5 clicks before any sounds starts coming out while playing CDs. Try the radio thing, see if that works.


----------



## schmim (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (SSheikh)*

Do we have any options with this?
I mean .. have you told your service about it .. or were they able to do anything?.
It just seems really bothersome.. and well, it should work.
I guess a more important question would be ... is it just a defective cd unit, or is it a bad design?


----------



## SSheikh (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (schmim)*

Yours is the first case I've heard in which you can't hear anything. So that might be a problem with the CD player. Did switch it to the radio and switching back get the volume going?
The problem with the minimum volume level being too high is very common and is a bug in the HU. The good dealers know about this and they also know that there is no real fix for it. The not-so-good dealers will give the the run-around and their version of the problem and its fix which can often be very entertaining to hear.


----------



## schmim (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (SSheikh)*

And its not that I couldn't hear anything .. the volume showed up as "Min" ... and wouldn't go up from that.
When I switched to radio, I still couldn't adjust volume until i ejected, turned off.. and then turned back on.


----------



## SSheikh (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (schmim)*

Hmmm... Interesting. That definately sounds like a problem with the HU. There are no volume control instructions that go to the CD player as far as I know so its all with in the HU.
Try the cable you are missing first and if that doesn't fix this problem as well, take it to the dealer. They'll probably wind up replacing the HU.


----------



## schmim (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (SSheikh)*

Hmm.. okay. 
Now my only concern is whether or not the dealer will try and screw me on my sub install .... the hi-lo converter and T-taps are right behind the HU ...
But this problem was a problem before I did the subwoofer install (Just did the install on monday) ...
arg...


----------



## Sechscylinder (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

PanEuropean:
I have a 2001 GTI and I cannot get it to work on my car. My Ericsson kit does provide a ground signal, but when I ground out the pin labeled "telephone mute curcuit" in my Bentley manual, my radio just keeps on playing. Amy ideas?


----------



## eustts (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Sechscylinder)*

Does anyone have the car VW OEM mobile phone car kit part numbers. It doesn't matter what the GSM band is, all it would require is a different antenna. The interior parts have nothing to do with the frequency range. as long as your phone will accept the car kit it would be easy to convert the antenna.


----------



## eustts (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (eustts)*

Only an antenna change will convert the OEM car kit to NA GSM specs.
More than likely the antenna solution offered with the car kit in Europe only has 800/900/1900 MHz range.
This hirschmann antenna looks to be a driect replacement for the stock Fuba.
http://www.hirschmann.de/english/bereiche/ccs/index.html
This hirschmann antenna covers all bands including GPS, only probelm, Price $150.


----------



## DLO490 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (eustts)*

Did anyone ever get this to work on a single din stereo???


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

Pin #11 in connector II


----------



## Jensie (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (PanEuropean)*

Did you ever get the telephone lines to work?


----------



## Mr_Mike (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Jensie)*

Telephone pins work fine on the Double DIN. Much nicer than the little speaker that comes with the Noklia CARK-91 kit. You just need to get the correct connector and wires.
Mute works fine as well.


----------



## Jensie (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Mr_Mike)*

Cool I will get that ASAP.
Do you know what the input levels on telephone + and - are supposed to be (Line level or amplified)? And if the signal - is ground or it is relative to +?


----------



## Jensie (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Mr_Mike)*

The auto mute worked fine. I attached the carkit mute wire to pin 11.
But I cant get the audio to work. I attached the carkit speaker wires +/- to pin 6 and 12 on the green 12pin connector.
When I make or receive a call the radio mutes, and there is no audio in the speakers at all.
Guess I have to live with the small speaker that came with the carkit







.....


----------



## Mr_Mike (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Jensie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cool I will get that ASAP.
Do you know what the input levels on telephone + and - are supposed to be (Line level or amplified)? And if the signal - is ground or it is relative to +?[HR][/HR]​I'm not much of an audio buff, so all I can say is that it works. The Nokia car kit comes with a speaker output (2 wires) and I just hooked them together. Didn't worry about +/-. I figured if is sounded bad, I'd reverse them. 
The level seems about the same as the radio.


----------



## Mr_Mike (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Jensie)*

Well, lets review. 
You purchased a phone connector. The green one. If it looked like mine, you found out that its keyed like the CD changer connector and doesn't fit. You need to cut off the key and then it fits.
What pins did you use for the connector? They really small. What I did first was use the bare pins on the posts of locations 6 and 12 and tested everything. 
Lets see if you are this far and we'll go from there.
I can't remember, which car kit are you using? 

Also, if I fail to respond in a timely manner, IM me. I check here every couple of says, but sometimes things drop too far down the list.


----------



## Jensie (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Mr_Mike)*

I have a black 12pin connector with a green housing (Part number 3B7 035 447B).
I stripped the ends of the speaker wires and inserted them all the way into the connector and then slid the connector into the green housing. The housing has a small wedge that slides over the inserted wires and locks them in.
I didnt need to cut anything, the green housing fits perfectly into the big black housing, next to the blue cd changer houser (Which looks very similar to the green one).
I am not quite sure of which carkit model I have, I will have to check tomorrow. It is a Nokia, and the control box says HFU-4.
They gave me a wire with a clip at VW that they claimed would fit, but it is too big. (It is the same as I used in the 8pin connector for the mute wire)


----------



## Mr_Mike (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Jensie)*

Man, I want to see a picture of your green connector. Mine would not fit and its the same part number. I had to cut off the key. Mine does have the black insert as well. I actually read the little numbers molded on the connector and they were correct.
This picture is the bare connector. 








This is how I removed the keying feature.








Here it the entire wiring harness with the phone plug.









I'll look for the part number for the repair pins, but as I recall, the dealer had a hard time finding them. I made it a challenge to one of the technicians and he figured it out. They are actually sockets, not pins of course. I know I posted the numbers either here or on ClubB5.com. 
Edit: Repair wire 000 979 003. You need one. It has two ends. Should be about $5.00.
I suspect that the bare wires are the source of your problem. Just leave the unit out and with the green connector removed, pulg the harness into the radio. It will work just fine. Then make a call and touch the two bare wires to the correct pins. It should work. 




[Modified by Mr_Mike, 11:27 PM 4-23-2003]


----------



## Jensie (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Mr_Mike)*

I got the repair wire now.
My green connector housing look exaclty like yours. The big black housing that holds all the connectors must be different, because mine slides in and locks nicely. I didnt have to cut anything off.
I still cant get it work though








I checked the wiring by connecting them to the external speaker and it works. I also tried to connect the wires directly to pin 6 and 12 without the housing. That didnt work either.
What happens when I receive/make a call is the radio displays "MUTE" and thats it.....mute








It is pin 6 and 12 right?
I am not sure where to go from here. My radio is Monsoon premium in a 2002 GTI 337. It must somehow differ from the radio you have. Perhaps the pins arent connected to anything inside?


----------



## Mr_Mike (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Jensie)*

That is interesting. My radio displays "PHONE" when the mute pin is grounded. It doesn't matter whether the tele pins are connected or not. It still says "PHONE". There must be a difference in HUs. I have a 2003 Passat, you have GTI 337. We both have Monsoon however. I am rather surprised. 
I would expect that all Double DIN units are the same. They are obviously not. I don't know where to go from here.


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Mr_Mike)*

Mr_Mike
have you gotten things working?


----------



## tstephens (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (unixb0y)*

I just installed my Motorola Bluetooth handsfree kit and I am not able to get the tel +- working either (pins 6 & 12). I'm having the same symtoms as others on this forum. When the phone rings the display on the monsoom shows "MUTE". Has anyone got this to work on a non-passat monsoon? Perhaps the tel +- is not wired up on the golf/jetta monsoon.
-Tim


----------



## smc (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (Jensie)*

Hello everyone. Long time reader, first time poster.
Does anyone have the part number for the repair wire that is used in Pin 11 for the radio mute? My dealer is having a hard time locating it.
Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (smc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smc* »_Hello everyone. Long time reader, first time poster.
Does anyone have the part number for the repair wire that is used in Pin 11 for the radio mute? My dealer is having a hard time locating it.
Thanks in advance.
Steve

Yea... i'm trying to find that too.


----------



## skifis (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (unixb0y)*

Just got my green connector from the dealer, it looks like the picture, but the part you had cut off is on the other side, maybe that is why some work and some dont, ill post up tommorow when i see if it works


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (smc)*

I may be too-little-too-late, but it's:
000 979 133

_Quote, originally posted by *smc* »_Hello everyone. Long time reader, first time poster.
Does anyone have the part number for the repair wire that is used in Pin 11 for the radio mute? My dealer is having a hard time locating it.
Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Does the new 'Monsoon' Radio have a auto-mute feature? (skifis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skifis* »_Just got my green connector from the dealer, it looks like the picture, but the part you had cut off is on the other side, maybe that is why some work and some dont, ill post up tommorow when i see if it works

Did you have any luck with this?


----------

